# le million



## duracel (16 Décembre 2004)

Bientot le million de messages postés sur macgé. 
À l'heure où  je poste: Messages: 998403,   

Ça va aller vite, c'est pour dans les prochaines heures.

Sera-t-il possible de savoir qui est l'auteur du millionième message?


----------



## Nexka (16 Décembre 2004)

Et surtout: Savoir ce qu'il gagne


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Décembre 2004)

Allez c'est parti


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (16 Décembre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Bientot le million de messages postés sur macgé.
> À l'heure où  je poste: Messages: 998403,
> 
> Ça va aller vite, c'est pour dans les prochaines heures.
> ...



On en a deja parlé  :sleep: 
Ils ont largement déja étaient dépassés


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout: Savoir ce qu'il gagne


 Un coud'boule ?


----------



## poildep (17 Décembre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Bientot le million de messages postés sur macgé.
> À l'heure où  je poste: Messages: 998403,
> 
> Ça va aller vite, c'est pour dans les prochaines heures.


998978... :sleep:


----------



## poildep (17 Décembre 2004)

faudrait flooder un peu, non ?


----------



## mado (17 Décembre 2004)

tu crois ?


----------



## mado (17 Décembre 2004)

Bon mais juste pour la bonne cause alors


----------



## poildep (17 Décembre 2004)

le million ! le million !


----------



## yvos (17 Décembre 2004)

zavez besoin d'aide?


----------



## poildep (17 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> zavez besoin d'aide?


 ah ben c'est gentil ça, merci !


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> zavez besoin d'aide?



Je suis jamais contre un p'tit coup......de main


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2004)

Il y a du flood par ici ?!?!


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2004)

Vous savez pourtant que c'est pas bien ...


----------



## sylko (17 Décembre 2004)

Nous en sommes à combien?


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2004)

Au moins je vous aurai prévenu ...


----------



## poildep (17 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a du flood par ici ?!?!


*Bah viens, sois pas timide !*


----------



## mado (17 Décembre 2004)

encore loin


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *Bah viens, sois pas timide !*


Ecris pas si gros on pourrait nous lire !


----------



## poildep (17 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ecris pas si gros on pourrait nous lire !


*Et comme ça, ça va ?*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Bientôt


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

le mi-mi


----------



## macelene (17 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> encore loin



tu crois   

sont capables de les faire les 948 et dans la matinée


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

le mi-mi,


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

le million


----------



## mado (17 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu crois
> 
> sont capables de les faire les 948 et dans la matinée


J'en doute pas une seconde 

De grands pros !


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Alors, ça avance?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Non, rien, c'est ma contribution


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Alors, vous êtes bien ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Alors, vous êtes bien ?



Comme ça, pas très vif ce matin.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Y a encore de la route, faut pas se décourager


----------



## yoffy (17 Décembre 2004)

Hoooooooooooooo !..........non !


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Y a encore de la route, faut pas se décourager



OK, Ok, mais ça avance lentement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Bon, faudrais quand même se dépécher un peu


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Je fais ce que je peux


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

moi la j'ai rien a faire non plus alors j'aide...apres tout le but c'est de participer non?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Je fais ce que je peux




Avec mes cheveux


----------



## mado (17 Décembre 2004)

que des gens de bonne volonté ce matin !


----------



## yvos (17 Décembre 2004)

ça ne fait que commencer


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

A plusieur ça va plus vite


----------



## yvos (17 Décembre 2004)

ça tombe bien, je voulais arriver à 1500 posts aujourd'hui


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Oui on est bien la non ?


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

je dirai qu'on tient le bon bout


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Oui on est bien la non ?



Pas mal, ouai


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien, je voulais arriver à 1500 posts aujourd'hui



On est là pour ça


----------



## yvos (17 Décembre 2004)

qui sait, on pourrait planquer des coudbouls dans ce thread...


----------



## yvos (17 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> On est là pour ça



c'est beau, en plus j'ai pris une journée de congés pour flooder


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Ouaaisss ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

et bien rachide ce sera 100000fr pour vous ! c'est une tres belle somme vous savez...
ah non non le million, je veux le million!!!

*les 3 freres pour ceux qui l'avait pas...


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> qui sait, on pourrait planquer des coudbouls dans ce thread...



Chut


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

C'est pas le moment de blaguer, reste encore 880 messages a poster
Allez, on se reprend et on poste


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D ou le lucky lucke de macG... il post plus vite que son reflet sur l'écran!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)




----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

C'est clair, y'en a qui sont rapide


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

A ce niveau la c'est de la haute compétition, je crains de ne pas pouvoir rivaliser


----------



## yvos (17 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Chut



j'ai rien dit


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> A ce niveau la c'est de la haute compétition, je crains de ne pas pouvoir rivaliser



Moi non plus


----------



## duracel (17 Décembre 2004)

Dernier pointage: 999189.


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2004)

Déjà 3 pages !


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2004)

Que dis-je ! 4 pages ! 

Mais vous êtes fous !!!!!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Comment ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Que dis-je ! 4 pages !
> 
> Mais vous êtes fous !!!!!!!!


 Ah oui, déjà 4 pages


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Je comprends pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Combien de pages ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Combien de pages ?


 4 on te dit


----------



## VKTH (17 Décembre 2004)

On en est à combien là ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Combien de pages ? ou de messages ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> On en est à combien là ?


 Je sais plus


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

pour les pages c'est 4 !


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2004)

Et il est où Poildep ? Il lance les hostilités et puis il se barre  

Ou alors il s'est fait bannir ... pour flood !! :rateau:


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

pour les posts je sais pas....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> pour les pages c'est 4 !



T'es sûre ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> pour les pages c'est 4 !


 Oui, mais pour les messages alors?


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

ben vi ! enfin ça dépend du nombre de post par pages


----------



## VKTH (17 Décembre 2004)

refaite vos comptes les gars ! Vous étiez bien partis !


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûre ?


 Moi, je suis plus sûr de rien


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais pour les messages alors?


 Bah je t'ai dit  : je sais pas ...


----------



## yvos (17 Décembre 2004)

plus que 843 pages, c'est ça?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et il est où Poildep ? Il lance les hostilités et puis il se barre
> 
> Ou alors il s'est fait bannir ... pour flood !! :rateau:




Allez ramenez vous tous, il faut que je retourne bosser vite


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

Il est où le compteur lumineux ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah je t'ai dit  : je sais pas ...



Bon, en gros, combien ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ben vi ! enfin ça dépend du nombre de post par pages


 Oula, s'il faut faire des maths le matin...


----------



## yvos (17 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Il est où le compteur lumineux ?



welcome, pluson est de fous, plus on est de fous


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Il est où le compteur lumineux ?




Celui de Times Square ?


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

Bon quelqu'un sait ou pas ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Il est où le compteur lumineux ?


 on cherche


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon quelqu'un sait ou pas ?


 apparemment non


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> on cherche



Je dirais 1000


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

si ça se trouve il est déjà dépassé


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour a tous, je n'irais pas par quatre chemins :
Combien de posts, de pages ?
Combien de post par pages ?
Merci


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous, je n'irais pas par quatre chemins :
> Combien de posts, de pages ?
> Combien de post par pages ?
> Merci


 Faut poser ta question sur les forum techniques


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

999248


----------



## macelene (17 Décembre 2004)

Là plus que 747 à poster    ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> 999248



Faux la réponse était 999256     :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

ça avance doucement je trouve


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> ça avance doucement je trouve



C'est plus ce que c'était  :rose:


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus ce que c'était  :rose:


 A qui l'dis tu?


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2004)

Non rien ....

c'est juste pour faire avancer le compteur :rose:


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Non rien ....
> 
> c'est juste pour faire avancer le compteur :rose:


 Ton aide n'est pas de refus


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> A qui l'dis tu?


 C'était mieux avant c'ets sur


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'était mieux avant c'ets sur


 Il ne tient qu'à nous de reprendre de bonnes vieilles habitudes


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

999277


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

On s'approche alors


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'était mieux avant c'ets sur



Raconte, ça fera avancer le sujet    :love:


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

ben avant on était loiiiiiin  du million


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

alors que là, on l'approche


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

On est encore loin là?


----------



## duracel (17 Décembre 2004)

on se rapproche à chaque seconde.


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> on se rapproche à chaque seconde.


 J'avais peur qu'on s'éloigne


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2004)

Et Globalcut qui n'est pas là .....


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2004)

... il va s'en mordre le clavier quand il verra ce sujet fermé !


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

999334


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> 999334


 Donc on avance alors


----------



## duracel (17 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> J'avais peur qu'on s'éloigne



tu rigoles, mais ça va peut être arriver.


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> tu rigoles, mais ça va peut être arriver.


 Parles pas de malheur


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Donc on avance alors


 on dirait bien oui !


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> on dirait bien oui !


 tant mieux


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

*Messages: 999327*

encore un effort !!!


----------



## sylko (17 Décembre 2004)

Et encore un de plus en moins.


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> 999334



Tiens, tu as l'air bien au courant, toi !  Alors, il est où le compteur ??? :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tu as l'air bien au courant, toi !  Alors, il est où le compteur ??? :love: :love:



tu vois , la en haut "forum MacGeneration" en bleu ?
clique la dessus , tu arrives a la page principal , tu descends tout en bas et voila
le bel compteur est là!!!     :love:


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tu as l'air bien au courant, toi !  Alors, il est où le compteur ??? :love: :love:


 là ! 

 999338


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

Ah d'accord    Je vois ! :style:

Parce que y'a aussi un chiffre dans l'url de chaque post, là par exemple c'était 1002197 
J'ai eu peur-peur :affraid: :love:


----------



## duracel (17 Décembre 2004)

Là on le voit:

http://mapage.noos.fr/pipo_man/compteur.jpg


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Bon, ben c'est plutôt bien parti cette affaire


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

C'est sûr que ça a un peu moins de gueule que ça :







   :rateau:


----------



## VKTH (17 Décembre 2004)

Soyez gentils, prévenez-moi à 999999 messages !!!


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> Soyez gentils, prévenez-moi à 999999 messages !!!


 tu veux un compte à rebour?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Aahhhhhhh


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Vite j'en peux plus la
En plus GlobalCut n'est toujours pas là


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Aahhhhhhh


 on t'attendait


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Un peu de paperasses et me revoila j'ai eu peur de rater le million


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

à ce rythme ce soir on y est encore  va falloir se motiver un peu


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Mais qu'est ce que vous foutze bordle !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Venez ici bordle


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Ne desesperons pas


----------



## duracel (17 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Ne desesperons pas



Ceux qui n'ont pas le moral, olpa, ils descendent.


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Vite j'en peux plus la
> En plus GlobalCut n'est toujours pas là


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Décembre 2004)

dis donc, y'a plein e lecture ici


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Décembre 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Décembre 2004)

pffff encore plus de 600 message, j'vais manger


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

Tu repasses pour le café ?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Décembre 2004)

pt'être


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pffff encore plus de 600 message, j'vais manger


 Moi aussi, c'est l'heure


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



te voila toi 

bisouxxxxx :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Cool tout va bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Ca floude a sec ici :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Avec du gravier :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Bon, qui mange quoi ? ou ?


----------



## VKTH (17 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> tu veux un compte à rebour?



Ben oui, j'arrive pas à faire le compte avec vos floods !


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, j'arrive pas à faire le compte avec vos floods !


 Qui flood ici?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Qui flood ici?



Comment ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

parceque moi, j'ai pas floodé pour l'instant.


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Avec du gravier :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



Gaffe ou j'appelle Sonny  :love: :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Qui flood ici?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

D'ailleurs c'est quoi flooder?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Y'en a qui font des choses derrière mon dos


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe ou j'appelle Sonny  :love: :love:



On pourrais faire une petite partie ici,
ça ferais avancer le sujet non ?
Sonny ? Tu es la ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Bon vous êtes ou ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, j'arrive pas à faire le compte avec vos floods !



arreter de compter, tu as tout depensé !!!     :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Là


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Bon vous êtes ou ?





suis là mais je vais me preparer :
coiffeur (tampi s'il pleut) et puis encore un peu du shopping  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Dis donc tu en fais du shopping en ce moment :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

C'est tes cadeaux de Noël?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc tu en fais du shopping en ce moment :love:





obligé !!!  

mamancherie est habitué a sortir tous les jours chez elle en italie
donc ici elle veut faire la meme chose.......  

je l'ai dit : mamancherie me tue !!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> C'est tes cadeaux de Noël?



pas forcement , aujourd(hui un cadeau pour copine pour son annif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Tu m'acheteras un truc ?


----------



## VKTH (17 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arreter de compter, tu as tout depensé !!!     :love:



  J'ai plus de sou ?

Je sais : achètes-moi un kdo !      :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Demandé en premier


----------



## VKTH (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'acheteras un truc ?



Prems !!! Prems !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Non trop tard je vais enfin avoir un iPod photo


----------



## VKTH (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Demandé en premier



Arrêtes !!! Plus rapide que toi, je meurs !


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Non trop tard je vais enfin avoir un iPod photo



Veinard :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Veinard :rateau:




Bon, je me suis dépéché de manger le plus vite possible pour poster
Vous êtes ou B.O.R.D.L.E. ?


----------



## VKTH (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je me suis dépéché de manger le plus vite possible pour poster
> Vous êtes ou B.O.R.D.L.E. ?



Là, là, et puis LA !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Bon vous êtes ou ?


 chez moi


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

ici !
Maic ça caille, alors je sors de temps en temps pour me réchauffer 

Plus que 450


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Décembre 2004)

Ca avance pas vite :sleep:


----------



## VKTH (17 Décembre 2004)

Sinon, ben mon objectif c'est d'atteindre au moins 500e messge avant le 31 !


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

Oué, si tout le monde en mettait un coup, à raison d'un post par minute...


----------



## VKTH (17 Décembre 2004)

Il (ou elle ) a d'abord droit à un gage que la communauté va décider.

Ensuite, j'enverrai une carte postale  !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

alors ? ca gratte ?


----------



## VKTH (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> alors ? ca gratte ?



Non, ça tapote !


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2004)

J'ai du boulot, sinon le million serait déjà atteint ! :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2004)

D'ailleurs va falloir que j'y retourne !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Bosse ici


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2004)

Mais je suis quand même déçu ....


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2004)

... depuis que Globalcut est vert, il ne floode plus  :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Bosse ici


Je voudrais bien mais ça paye pas !


----------



## VKTH (17 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> ... depuis que Globalcut est vert, il ne floode plus  :rateau:



Il serait devenu vert de vertue ?


----------



## duracel (17 Décembre 2004)

ou alors vert de peur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

vert sapin sinon


----------



## VKTH (17 Décembre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> ou alors vert de peur.



Ne le connaissant pas, c'est une option que j'ai envisagé fortement !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Bon, et bien je vais faire avancer le compteur


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

C'est pas bien difficile et puis ça me permettra de me rapprocher desd 1000 posts.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Reste à savoir combien de temps ça va prendre 
Parce que je n'ai pas que ça à faire...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

ça fait combien là?


----------



## duracel (17 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Reste à savoir combien de temps ça va prendre
> Parce que je n'ai pas que ça à faire...



Ça prendra le temps qu'il faudra.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

on dirait que je suis tou seul...
ou êtes vous?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Et toujours cette fameuse fôte de frappe...
Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Alors on en est où?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Y'en a qui ont floodé pendant mon absence


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

Ah non ! Pas moi !!!


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ah non ! Pas moi !!!


 Même pas un petit peu?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Décembre 2004)

Je repasserais plus tard :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Décembre 2004)

C'est étrange cette impression de ralenti


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Même pas un petit peu?


 Houlà non, mon bon monsieur, le 'floude' ne fait pas partie des habitudes de la maison :rateau:


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Houlà non, mon bon monsieur, le 'floude' ne fait pas partie des habitudes de la maison :rateau:


 je prefère ça


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est étrange cette impression de ralenti




  C'est le *"Vbullet-time"* que ça s'appelle... :love: :love: :casse:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Hallo


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Hallo


 Toujours là?


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

Courage, plus que "un petit peu plus de 300"


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Courage, plus que "un petit peu plus de 300"


 Y'a du boulot


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Bon, faudrais voir a pas trop s'endormir


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

non ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je repasserais plus tard :sleep:


 à plus alors.


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

999702


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

si si ça avance !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Mouais, pas tant que ça.


----------



## mado (17 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> 999702


Comment tu connais mon nombre de points ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

En tout cas, si je continue j'aurais mes 1000 posts avant noël , 

Dont au moins 10% hors du bar.    :love:


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

C'est encore loin, grand Schtroupf ?
:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore loin, grand Schtroupf ?
> :rateau:


 Bientôt, bientôt...


----------



## yoffy (17 Décembre 2004)

Salut !    Alors , ça floode ?


----------



## duracel (17 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore loin, grand Schtroupf ?
> :rateau:



De moins en moins.
Encore 268...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Tiens, ma moyenne vient de passer au dessus des 3 messages/jour...


----------



## duracel (17 Décembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Salut !    Alors , ça floode ?



Je crois qu'on peut le dire.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

3,1 très exactement.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Chut!, faut pas le dire.


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2004)

On a fait assez de vent comme ça, vu celui qui souffle dehors


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2004)

Je l'avais oublié et elle me fait toujours rire cette photo ....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> On a fait assez de vent comme ça, vu celui qui souffle dehors


 Tu m'étonnes!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je l'avais oublié et elle me fait toujours rire cette photo ....


 Déjà bu, 

Mais ceci dit, ça fais tjrs plaisir!


----------



## duracel (17 Décembre 2004)

Si tu continues à ce rythme, c'est aujourd'hui que tu vas passer la barre des 1000 messages.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Bonne année ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Bonne santé


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Si tu continues à ce rythme, c'est aujourd'hui que tu vas passer la barre des 1000 messages.


 Oh non, je vais me barrer d'ici peu! 


enfin on verra bien


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

C'est vrai que je poste un peu beaucoup aujourd'hui...


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que je poste un peu beaucoup aujourd'hui...


2 avé et 3 paters et tu seras pardonné !


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

je reviens enfin apres qu'on nous ai muselé ce matin...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> 2 avé et 3 paters et tu seras pardonné !


 D'accord, je veux bien du "paters" mais avec des cornichons.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

999785


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

999786


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

non! 999786!


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

oula mais c'est que ca se rapprocha la


----------



## duracel (17 Décembre 2004)

Bientôt le million..... c'est tout ce qu'il faut retenir.


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

question bete mais il est ou le compteur???


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> 2 avé et 3 paters et tu seras pardonné !



  :affraid:

'tention v'là la mère supérieure !!!


 :rose:  :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

En bas de cette page


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

Allez, plus que 200, un p'tit effort !!! :casse:


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

allez les gens...faites chauffer les claviers!!!
on est pas couché sinon!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Cool, on a le temps...


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

le temps...tu sais ce qu'on dit?


----------



## duracel (17 Décembre 2004)

le temps, c'est toujours trop court.


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

oui on peut dire ça aussi...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

pfff...


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

quoi "pfff..." ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Comme ça...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Je m'ennuie un peu, alors je le fait entendre...


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

oui moi aussi c'était juste pour flooder que je te demandais...


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Toujours pas ce million, alors?


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

ouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! clac!


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> oui moi aussi c'était juste pour flooder que je te demandais...


 Y'en a encore qui profite pour flooder


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

ah pardon je baillai en m'étirant je vous ai pas réveillé au moins?


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a encore qui profite pour flooder



il y en a encore qui en profite pour répondre au floodeur...en floodant!


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> il y en a encore qui en profite pour répondre au floodeur...en floodant!


 Moi?


----------



## duracel (17 Décembre 2004)

Ahhhh, floode quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

ah fais pas l'innocent hein? sinon tu va au piquet!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Le flood... vaste sujet.


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Décembre 2004)

999888


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> 999888



Un bel exemple de flood numérique...tres difficile à faire


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)




----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

ceci est un exemple de flood smileysien... d'autres volontaires?


----------



## katelijn (17 Décembre 2004)

Courage  
plus que 95


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Mais c'est quoi au juste le flood?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

J'en entends beaucoup parler.


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

Freud s'y serait surement intéréssé...


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Courage
> plus que 95


 Bon ben faut pas abandonner maintenant alors


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

ben oui bizzarement c'est maintenant qu'on en est le plus proche et tout le monde se barre...snif


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

999920 héhéhé...


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

Ah, là ça commence à (re)devenir intéressant


----------



## katelijn (17 Décembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> Freud s'y serait surement intéréssé...



Freud?? :mouais:   

T'es sur?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> 999920 héhéhé...


 On touche au but


----------



## katelijn (17 Décembre 2004)

999927


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

et pourquoi pas apres tout: il a bien dit qu'on ne faisait rien par hasard non? et ben est ce qu'on flood par hasard et est ce que nos flood sont innocents???

oula faut que je m'arrete là, j'écris trop pour ce thread...


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> 999927


 Quel suspence


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

c'est longuet comme suspens quand meme...au fait on saura comment qui est le millionieme posteur??


----------



## katelijn (17 Décembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi pas apres tout: il a bien dit qu'on ne faisait rien par hasard non? et ben est ce qu'on flood par hasard et est ce que nos flood sont innocents???
> 
> oula faut que je m'arrete là, j'écris trop pour ce thread...



prends du prozac, c'est mieux que Freud :rose:


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

oui là t'a sans doute pas tort


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

999 938


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> c'est longuet comme suspens quand meme...au fait on saura comment qui est le millionieme posteur??


 En plus ya peu de chance qu'il soit sur ce thread


----------



## katelijn (17 Décembre 2004)

999943


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

ben pourquoi ca serai pas sur ce thread...je veux le coup de fil de steeve moi aussi!


----------



## katelijn (17 Décembre 2004)

le million, ça se fête, il l'annonceront, non???


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> le million, ça se fête, il l'annonceront, non???


 Ben tu peux le faire.
 Là t'es même en train de l'anticiper


----------



## katelijn (17 Décembre 2004)

vaut mieux tôt que jamais


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

on pose les dernieres briques de son annonce meme...c'est beau d'avoir un role à jouer...ouais hmmmm...ok je sors


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

mais si mais si ...
on est un peu les roulements de tambour


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> on pose les dernieres briques de son annonce meme...c'est beau d'avoir un role à jouer...ouais hmmmm...ok je sors


 ben non, restes


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

Plus que 45...

J'ai jamais eu de chance aux jeux de hasard :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Vite combien ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 45...
> 
> J'ai jamais eu de chance aux jeux de hasard :rateau:


 moi non plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Comment on va savoir qui a gagné le PowerMac G5 offert par MacG ?


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

999 945


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Ca va bientôt fermer ici


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

999969 quand meme


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

999970


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Comment on va savoir qui a gagné le PowerMac G5 offert par MacG ?


 Et le deuxième lot c'est quoi? un écran 30"?


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

manque plus qu'un 9


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Bonne année on y est presque


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> 999970


 c'est bientôt fini


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

oh ba si il y a qu'un powermac G5 moi je joue plus


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

oui mais au bon endroit

 edit  : le 9


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

je tente ma chance


----------



## katelijn (17 Décembre 2004)

30 zutttt message trop court  

plus que 21


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

bon serieux les gars là il reste que 2O posts et tout s'enchaine...l'instant est historique


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

Arrête je suis en trance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

vvvviiiiiittteeeeeee ça va fermer dans 15 posts


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

bon je propose de faire des posts en disant bonne année! comma on est sur de pas dire une betise...


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

Comme ça : BONNE ANNÉE !!!


----------



## katelijn (17 Décembre 2004)

15 oohhhh


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> vvvviiiiiittteeeeeee ça va fermer dans 15 posts


 bon il arrive ce fameux post?


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

n'a-t-on jamais été aussi proches ????


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

bon je me reserve encore mon bonne année pour dans 2 posts...


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

10...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

c'est génial, je vais pleurer je crois


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> n'a-t-on jamais été aussi proches ????


 oui, la on touche vraiment au but


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

bonne année à tous !!!


----------



## katelijn (17 Décembre 2004)

on fait quoi ici? :mouais:


----------



## yoffy (17 Décembre 2004)

Un million !!!!!  Gagné !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

J'ai gagné


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

oups, ça va trop vite :casse:
5...

[edit] trop tard : 1000003  [/edit]


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2004)

mais que va-t-il se passer ????


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

ben zut alors ca y est


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> c'est génial, je vais pleurer je crois


 Que d'émotions


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Décembre 2004)

J'ai gagné bordle ! 
Je suis tellement heureux
Merci a tous


----------



## yoffy (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> J'ai gagné


Regardes au dessus  

Le gagnant est :............yoffy !

le Prix(in iMac G5 lui sera remis prochainement par MacGé   )


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

bon alors qui a droit au PM G5???


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

On sait même pas qui c'est 
Pas de feu d'artifice non plus... chuis presque un peu déçu


----------



## katelijn (17 Décembre 2004)

Sans ce trhead ils ne serait qu'à 999667


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

oui ills auraient pu faire qqch quand meme; je sais pas moi mettre le serveur en caraffe par exemple...


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

Attends le 1000024e on sait jamais  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

Merde, j'ai manqué le million!


----------



## appleman (17 Décembre 2004)

l'instant est triste mais malheureusement, le million atteint, ce thread n'a plus de raison de vivre...nous devrions donc le voir fermer sous peu!


----------



## katelijn (17 Décembre 2004)

Quand je l'ai vu ce matin, jamais cru que vous y arriveriez aujourd'hui


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2004)

avec tout ce qui a disparu dans le tristement célèbre crash des forums, le million a du être dépassé depuis belle lurette


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Quand je l'ai vu ce matin, jamais cru que vous y arriveriez aujourd'hui


 Qu'est ce que tu crois toi! non mais!


----------



## sylko (17 Décembre 2004)

Combien?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> avec tout ce qui a disparu dans le tristement célèbre crash des forums, le million a du être dépassé depuis belle lurette


 C'était quand?


----------



## MrStone (17 Décembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> avec tout ce qui a disparu dans le tristement célèbre crash des forums, le million a du être dépassé depuis belle lurette



Oui, mais c'est pour le symbole...  :love:


----------



## yoffy (17 Décembre 2004)

Bon!..Alors je laisse le G5 à ...............Cyril.D.
Bravo !


----------



## ficelle (17 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Combien?




rien que pour alèm, ça devait être 4000    :rateau:


----------



## duracel (17 Décembre 2004)

Allez, en route vers le deuxième million.


----------



## katelijn (17 Décembre 2004)

tu commences maintenant? :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## sylko (17 Décembre 2004)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> tu commences maintenant? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


Et toi tu postes ton 100e. Bravo!


----------



## katelijn (17 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et toi tu postes ton 100e. Bravo!



Merci :love:  :love: 

J'ai eu peur: j'ai d'abord cru que c'était des couches confiance   :rose:


----------



## yoffy (17 Décembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> avec tout ce qui a disparu dans le tristement célèbre crash des forums, le million a du être dépassé depuis belle lurette


Mettons nous bien d'accord ; nous évoquons bien le nombre dit"du bas de la page" et non pas le nombre de posts qu'auraient atteint les forums si......il n'y avait pas eu Le Crash,si Global ou Bass n'avait pas eu une foulure de l'index,si...etc.  

Donc le G5 est bien concerné!


----------



## poildep (17 Décembre 2004)

j'ai raté quelquechose ?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Décembre 2004)

quoi ? déjà ?


----------



## VKTH (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> J'ai gagné


 Qu'est-ce que ... !! C po juste ! t'aurais du me prevenir avant !


----------



## VKTH (17 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> quoi ? déjà ?


 Eh oui ! A peine pris le grand ! Ils dégainent vite du doigt !


----------



## mousline (17 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> J'ai gagné bordle !
> Je suis tellement heureux
> Merci a tous



Quand t'auras fini de gagner, t'auras qu'a passer prendre l'apéro jean-claude...


----------



## VKTH (18 Décembre 2004)

Il est est mort... il est mort le thread ?

 :sleep:


----------



## lumai (18 Décembre 2004)

bah on pourra toujours le ressortir pour les 2 millions


----------



## MrStone (18 Décembre 2004)

C'est fermé !!! 
Faut pas rester là, sinon on va appeler qui-tu-sais... et ça m'embêterait de devoir le faire.


----------



## lumai (18 Décembre 2004)

oups...

ben fermons alors !


----------



## lumai (18 Décembre 2004)

tiens pourquoi c'est pas fermé d'ailleurs ????


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2004)

c'est vrai ça


----------



## Juste en passant (21 Décembre 2004)

Finalement, beaucoup de bruit pour rien.... 

 Les chaises sont empilées, le soufflé est retombé, seuls quelques cotillons jonchent le sol...


----------



## macelene (21 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, beaucoup de bruit pour rien....
> 
> Les chaises sont empilées, le soufflé est retombé, seuls quelques cotillons jonchent le sol...


  il y a eu une fête.... :mouais:


----------



## Juste en passant (21 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> il y a eu une fête.... :mouais:


 "Certains"  s'en sont fait une fête....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2004)

Faut toucher a rien y parait qu'ils recherchent ceux qui ont fait "le coup"


----------

